# Is it possible to amend a visa application that hasn't been processed yet?



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello!

Has anyone attempted this before?

I applied four weeks ago for a visitor's visa section 11(6) and have since received an offer on employment from a different company that I wish to accept. Will I need to submit an entire new application or is there a way to request an amendment to my current application?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kasia_durban (May 17, 2016)

once submitted you cannot change anything , thats why they ask to make sure all supporting documents are in place when you submit at VFS


----------

